# Emo Music



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

when I say emo, I don't necessarily mean the more recognized pop version that is mislabeled as "emo", but rather the movement that came out of the underground punk scene and is currently being revived






probably the best example I can think of ^^

I don't know if anyone else here is a fan of this music, but it's pretty great


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

I wanted to make a punk thread and you beat me to it. Unfortunately, i don't know very much about punk and especially emo/screamo...

La Quiete - La fine non è la fine


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

i'm not an expert either, i can think of groups like husker du or drive like jehu but i don't know if they are considered strictly emo





husker du - celebrated summer





drive like jehu - here come the rome plows


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

shoegaze ?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Ravndal said:


> shoegaze ?


Shoegaze isn't emo, but there were probably lots of people listening to both since they were both early 90s alternative genres with roots in punk.

Some good stuff gets tagged as emo, like this:




The word has been so tainted in the 2000s by kids with floppy haircuts, though... ehh...


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

i thought shoegaze is 'real', or the start of 'emo'. like my bloody valentine etc


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Yeah, they're "real" (if by that you mean considered good/legit by music snob types), but I don't think they or any of their fans ever identified them as emo. 

What constitutes "real" emo was always pretty vague, but since it's the abbreviation of "emotional hardcore", I think a hardcore punk influence is necessary. MBV never really had that; they went from gothic post-punk (their first EP) to kinda atmospheric college rock to full-fledged fuzzy shoegaze.

The divisions can get pretty blurry, though. MBV is artsy sadsack music just like early emo, so it's not an important distinction.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm pretty sure shoegaze isn't emo, nor were MBV the start of it. I'd have to hand the creation of what the general conception of emo is to Cap'n Jazz and bands like that.

We can still make a punk thread, you guys, because I think that would be a better place to put discussion for every subgenre of punk, and we could talk about emo in there if needed (Husker Du aren't emo, by the way, but they're still one of my favorite punk bands)

by the way, Ravndal, I love DJ Shadow


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

The term emo music brings these songs into my mind
WARNING IF YOU LISTEN TO THESE SONGS YOU HAVE TO LISTEN TO FEW MASCULINE BEETHOVEN&BACH TUNES TO PURIFY YOUR EARS!!!


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

not sure what i think if 'emo'. but i will link a really cool tune from MBV. which is somewhat close... since emo stands for emotional.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

jani said:


> The term emo music brings these songs into my mind
> WARNING IF YOU LISTEN TO THESE SONGS YOU HAVE TO LISTEN TO FEW MASCULINE BEETHOVEN&BACH TUNES TO PURIFY YOUR EARS!!!


hate to be technical, but these are heavy/groove metal and hard rock

@Ravndal, even if it's not emo (shoegaze isn't), its such a great song. I love shoegaze, and while I'm not a huge fan of Loveless, I still love MBV!

I'll post some more emo...the second band is actually credited with characterizing the genre (which is more melodic guitar parts and more intense, whiny vocals)


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

jani said:


> The term emo music brings these songs into my mind


Well, these aren't emo in the sense OP meant. He's talking about an early post-hardcore variant. Butt-chocolate like HIM and Five Finger Death Punch are alt-metal bands that came 10 to 20 years later.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Butt-chocolate like HIM and Five Finger Death Punch


i'm in love with you


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

butt chocolate

nice


----------

